# Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm in the process of putting together a number of G-scale sets for the purpose of filming (think Thomas the Tank Engine - scale replicas of the real thing), and have come to a bit of a halt at building construction.


Most of the buildings I have in mind are supposed to be brick construction in appearance, and preferably as realistic as possible. I'm aware of the tricks out there for corrugated paneling (soda cans), window frames (hardware cloth and other similarly shaped products), and roofing (rolled asphalt), but I haven't found any particularly cheap solution for putting together *inexpensive building shells*, and also for imitating brick siding. 


I did run into the discussion regarding Gator-Board, which, as nice as it is, isn't as cheap as I'd hope. Preferably, I'd like to find an alternative, inexpensive material for the base - and something other than wood, to keep me from spending the rest of my living days boring out window holes and hoping they all look reasonably symmetrical.


As for brick patterns, the buildings won't be used inside, so I considered using dollhouse brick paper for some of them, but I wouldn't mind a more realistic approach, if possible. Near as I can figure it, the $8 Precision plastic sheets would be my only other viable option - correct? Or is there another trick that you fellows might be able to share?


Thank you all for your help. Anything to prevent me from sinking a fortune into a series of buildings would be most helpful.


-Kurt


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

*RE: Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use*

make them from styrofoam. 
easy to cut with a sharp knife, can be glued with simple white glue. 
the lines are easyly made with some metallic ruler and a luke-warm welding iron. 

have a look over there: http://kormsen.ko.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=426


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use*

You can use photos of real buildings. 

http://www.btcomm.com/trains/resource/buildings/building_fronts.htm


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

*RE: Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use*

Posted By kormsen on 03 Sep 2010 04:05 PM 
make them from styrofoam. 
easy to cut with a sharp knife, can be glued with simple white glue. 
the lines are easyly made with some metallic ruler and a luke-warm welding iron. 

have a look over there: http://kormsen.ko.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=426 
I considered that, though I've had a trouble locating a retailer that sells tightly-packed styrofoam. Not even the local Home Depot carries anything but the stuff that turns into fluff in five seconds.



Posted By Bruce Chandler on 03 Sep 2010 04:28 PM 
You can use photos of real buildings. 

http://www.btcomm.com/trains/resource/buildings/building_fronts.htm 
Novel, and I might use them for distance buildings. The 2D look will give them away at close distance (not to mention the shine from the paper - time to hit it with dullcoat).



On another note, I came up with a completely unexpected brainstorm 30 minutes after I posted this: Lego. That stuff is always popping up at yard sales around here, and it's a strong (and durable) enough material to build a shell out of - paint it black and throw some brick styrene on it. I can always glue styrene to gap areas that I would otherwise desire curved. Sound feasible? 

I know some Lego collector will have my head for this...

-Kurt


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use*

Why do you want to cut out windows?
[*] Do you intend to invest the additional work in providing the interior detail to further support the realism?

[*] If the answer to the above is 'Yes.'
[*] Then I would suggest that you use clear acrylic sheet for your substrate and adhere the Precision plastic sheets to the substrate.
[*] The clear glass for the windows is already provided by the acrylic substrate, you just need to be careful not to scratch it during fabrication of the structure.
[*] The accurate placement and orientation of the windows can be laid out directly on the acrylic sheet either before or after its been cut to size.
[*] The desired architectural window treatment can then be applied to the outside of the acrylic sheet except for the casing. This way you don't need to actually build or buy windows to fill in the opening.
[*] That way only rough openings need be cut in the Precision patterned sheets, and you don't need to be so precise in cutting the window openings because the window casings will cover it.

[/list][*] Here's an example as to what can be accomplished with this method.
G-Scale Model Building - Richard Smith[/b]

[/list][*] If the answer to supporting interior detail is 'No.'
[*] Then you might consider using Foamed PVC sheet instead.
[*] You can use the same method of fabrication as described above, just paint the window area flat black for a dark interior, or an off-white to simulate frosted glass.
[/list][/list] To help with costs I would suggest that you locate a local plastics supplier and inquire as to availability of their off-cut scraps. they can usually be had for a reasonable price. Speaking of suppliers you might want to check out Tap Plastics[/b] one of the MLS sponsors and see if they happen to have a location near you.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

*RE: Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use*

cheap and realistic dont go together, its one or the other...... Buy 4x8 sheets of plastic and go from there.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use*

For "tightly packed foam", look in the insulation part of the lumber area. 4' by 8' panels in various thicknesses. You will need a long straight edge to make the initial cuts, otherwise if works very well with tools such as the Surform and sandpaper.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use*

You may find a few ideas here. 
http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

*RE: Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use*

have a look at this link. 
they sell molds for plaster or resin pouring. 

http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips6/jigstones_tips.html 

edit:
http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/t..._tips.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*RE: Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use*

Thin foam covered with tinted cement for Stucco buildings. Lining tape for munions on acrylic windows... Pictures of doors in place... 

John


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Best method to push out lots and lots of buildings, not necessarily for outdoor use*

There is a company called Hot Wire Foam Factory in California. They have a kit with several different hot wire cutting tools. Their website shows how to make any type of exterior building surface using 1/2 inch insulation foam boards. Some of the pictures on their site are unbelieveble. For indoor use the buildings are light weight and go togeter very fast. Check them out. 

Big John


----------

